# How many words does your poodle know?



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

It's spooky.

When mine was tiny, I used to tell him "let's go to bed", then turn out the all downstairs lights, go upstairs, brush my teeth, get a drink of water, then put him in his crate for the night with a chewie. In other words, "let's go to bed" wasn't a crate command, just me talking to the dog :smile:.

After a few weeks, when he demonstrated he was completely housetrained, I moved the crate downstairs and he got a regular dog bed in the bedroom. On night one after I moved the crate, I said "let's go to bed", and he looked at me mournfully, then put himself in his crate ("are you making me sleep down here all alone?"). 

I have no idea how many words he knows now, but it's a lot. Both things I've trained him, and a lot of things I haven't!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

It's pretty astonishing how much they pick up. My bf told Polo to get up on the couch and lick my feet, and even though I totally didn't want my feet licked, he did jump up and lick them!! My bf thought it was the funniest thing in the world.
Yesterday it was raining and Polo needed to go outside so he brought me his leash and raincoat!! couldn't believe it...


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty sure we could fill a _Poodle Dictionary_ with no problem.

It is truly astounding how many words they know.

Recently, we discovered they can S-P-E-L-L, as well .


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

A couple days ago I said to my Toy, "Wanna go outside?" Then she ran to the door and starting wagging her tail, and looking at me as if saying "Open the door! Let's go outside like you said!"


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Too many to remember! 
There's....
"Do you want to go out?"
"Where's your bee?" (fave bee toy)
"Get your bee?" (gotta love the bee toy)
"Get your toy!" (my black poodle insists on taking a toy outside to wee and inevitably leaves it in the yard until I remind him to get it)
"Walkies?"
"Bed time!"
"V-E-T" (spelling no longer works for that one. Time for a code word.)
"Go squirt!" (the wee word)
"Chicken" (by far, the fave word)

...and many more. Their vocab far surpasses most men I date! LOL


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau knows "treat," "breakfast," "dinner" . . . hmm, could there be a pattern here? :smile:


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Mister knows WAY to many to count!!! As odd as it may sound i talk to him like he is a human sometimes and i swear he understands. I love Poodles especially the Standards =)


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko is quite strong with language, he knows the name of a new toy in minutes and will fetch it from a pile. We get those skinny unstuffed animals and give them names like wascally wabbit and pesky penguin. He knows hedgehog and skunk, ratty, fire hose, ball, chuck it, dog park, Any time anyone says the word "take" he gets excited and goes for his leash. He knows who "him" and "dog" is. We call him by many different names with poodle being the common thread. He is poodle, the poodliest, poodlum, the poodle hoodlum, pope poodlus the first (thanks to a very pious look he can get sometimes) he knows all our names and the cat's name. He knows "show me your belly" and rolls over and lifts his leg. I'm sure there are a few more other than the usual obedience words. We talk to him all the time.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We were out shopping in our local market town yesterday, and stopped for a coffee, sitting outside in a courtyard cafe. At the table behind us a couple were trying to get their young daughter to choose a meal - "Would you like CHICKEN and chips? ... Or SAUSAGES? ... and ICECREAM?" My dogs were practically nodding - yes, _yes_, YES! As LEUllman says, there is definitely a pattern!


----------



## T Keeling (Jun 17, 2011)

This is precisely the thing that has amazed me the most about our poodle puppy. I've had dogs of other breeds in the past, and I was lucky if they knew even one voice command. But JoJo? Fuhgetaboutit. He learns at lightning speed. He knows our names, and the names of the different rooms in the house. He knows the names of his toys and will readily locate any one we mention. He knows fetch, down (to get off the furniture if we have guests who prefer not to have him in their lap), up (if we want him to get on the furniture and cuddle), outside, potty, park (there's a park two blocks from here where we take him to walk and play), let's go (car ride), Petsense (the store we take him to, when we shop for his food/toys/etc), go to bed (crate at night or if we leave and he can't go with us during the day), take a nap (sleep with us during the day), speak, sit, lay down, and we're working on roll over. He knows if I say chicken/hamburger/cheese/egg, because these are things I treat him with. If I mention them in offhand conversation when reading a recipe or discussing dinner with my husband, he goes wild. He's had 3 rounds of puppy shots, and doesn't mind the vet, but if we say "shots", he runs to me, climbs up my chest, and cuddles his face against my neck for reassurance. 
A small part of what he knows, I taught him. But most of it, he's learning on his own simply from watching, listening, and being a smart puppy. 
I tell my husband all the time, if he's this smart and awesome at this young age, just imagine what he'll be like when he is grown... it's my first poodle experience and to say I'm amazed on a daily basis would be an understatement.


----------



## love_my_poodle (Oct 4, 2011)

Was just reading through some older threads and this caught my eye.

Lucy knows a LOT of words. She knows the difference in "where's YOUR cat?" (her stuffed cat) and "where's THE cat?" (our pet cat).

Of course, she knows her tricks - stand up, sit, speak, paw, and down.

If anyone in the house says anything about going, she's stand at the door in anticipation. Her fave is to go see PeeWee (my momma).

Bath... so we started spelling it... She knows how to spell bath now. 

If we tell her to go get Brianna, she goes to the correct room. If we tell her to go get McKenzie, she goes to her room. (Brianna and McKenzie are my twin daughters, btw.) I babysit my cousin's daughter sometimes and a little girl from down the street and though she won't go find them she will stand on the arm of the couch and point me in the right direction. 

She knows scoot over, slide over, let me sit with you, ect.

It only took her about 3 days to learn "you have to stay here this time". My husband got a new job and he would just tell her bye for the first few days. Then I told him to start telling her where he was going, that he'd be back and she has to stay here this time... She only cried for the first couple days and now if one of us has to go somewhere that she can't stay in the car for a few minutes then she completely understands that she has to stay home. She'll drop her head, jump on the couch and sit there like a good girl.

I swear she knows times, too. Everyday, 1/2 hour before the kids are home from school is ready to go sit out on the porch to wait for them and every evening about 1/2 hour before my husband gets home she reacts to 
everything in the neighborhood when she normally does not react to cars going by or doors slamming at the neighbors'.

And how does she know when we buy her treats? We can go to the store, come home and start unpacking groceries or whatever and she sits on the couch... but somehow she knows when there's a treat for her, because she will stand in the kitchen and wait 'til we get her stuff out of the bag. Can she feel our excitement about knowing how excited she will be when we hand it to her? 

Oh goodness I have rambled on, but yeah, I have conversations with this dog just like I am sitting and talking to a human and she understands. 

Poodles ARE way smart, that's just all there is to it.


----------

